

Ask HN: Consolidated web library documentation search - IanDrake

Does anyone know if there&#x27;s a site out there that allows you to search a collection of documentation for various web frameworks?<p>I&#x27;m working on an app that uses jquery, knockoutjs, less, sugarjs, bootstrap, various plugins, etc... and it would be nice to have one search interface limit to the documentation of all the technologies I&#x27;m using.  This would be great for on-boarding new developers as well.<p>If I can&#x27;t find anything, I&#x27;m thinking about building something like that.  Would anyone else use this?  Maybe with the ability to add documentation for your own framework?
======
ericcoleman
There are a bunch of these... One recently on HN was
[http://devdocs.io/](http://devdocs.io/)

I personally use Dash.app ([http://kapeli.com/dash](http://kapeli.com/dash)).

